# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Recessed AV cabinet

## craka

Ok firstly I apoligise if this is better suited in under a different sub forum.  
I would like to make use of the hole in the wall that will be created from removing a old in wall unit AC, as per this post and 2 years down the track without anything done to it.  Removing wall mounted air conditioner 
option 1: Would there be anything wrong with making a box with shelves so to speak to replace the shell of the AC extending out of the wall and utilising it as a AV cabinet for receiver etc??       To clarify having new box extending out of wall also.  
option 2:  Do similar but 'cap off' with some steel plate to the exterior wall and than clad inset of cavity and shelve 
option 3: Similar to option 2 but brick exterior off leaving less inset space??

----------


## r3nov8or

I suspect there is no law against any of that. A lot of box AC actually have the AC unit slide into a steel box. May assist the aesthetics from outside, keeping the look of an AC, while maximising your recess space internally.

----------


## craka

> I suspect there is no law against any of that. A lot of box AC actually have the AC unit slide into a steel box. May assist the aesthetics from outside, keeping the look of an AC, while maximising your recess space internally.

  Thought from what I had been told earlier that the AC normally sits inside another box/cage. So no one has any reason why it shouldn't be done? I have existing power point next to it, so would just need to run AV cabling through wall to TV and speakers.

----------

